# best college near slopes



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Study in Vancouver, 3 local mountains(one with a sick backcountry thats easy to access) plus Whistler.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

if you can, try to get residency before school. it saves a lot.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

SFU

just don't expect the place to be running if over a cm of snow is on the ground

one of the top business programs in canada, co-op program, etc


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm in grad school at the University of Wisconsin and we've got 3 pretty good hills within 45 minutes. Freestyle is especially good at two of the parks. Vertical is only around 500 feet, but considering it is a great school, I would take a look.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

Biggs said:


> Spending $30/$40/$50,000+ per year on school, and your interest lies in what schools have a good mountain near them?
> 
> Perhaps you should take the $X00,000.00 that you would have spent going to college and rent an appartment and buy season passes.
> 
> ...


some of those schools are ridiculously tough to get in, nowadays work experience counts more than what school you goto. It also helps to speak a second language with international business, so minor in Chinese or something.

Goto any school you like, and have fun. Try to maintain a good GPA, get some internships going and you'll be fine. Vancouver, Colorado, Utah all great places to goto school and snowboard.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

Sacramento State (California) is a short hour and a half from Tahoe and is known for its business program. There aren't too many colleges that are less than 2 hours from awesome snow in the winter and world class surf in the summer.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

DennisK said:


> Goto any school you like, and *have fun*. Try to maintain a good GPA, get some internships going and you'll be fine. Vancouver, Colorado, Utah all great places to goto school and snowboard.


bolded important part


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

Biggs said:


> Spending $30/$40/$50,000+ per year on school, and your interest lies in what schools have a good mountain near them?
> 
> Perhaps you should take the $X00,000.00 that you would have spent going to college and rent an appartment and buy season passes.
> 
> ...


well i just want to be able to go to the mountains from a college. i can't stand being off the slopes for an extended amount of time. its just where i need to be. you know?


----------



## tmah21 (Jan 1, 2009)

how has no one suggested colleges in new england yet? 
you have access to dozens of ski resorts within an hours drive. 
new england also has sooooo many schools to choose from so your bound to find the right fit. also look into getting a threedom pass. as a college student you get a wicked cheap rate, like 400 bucks for unlimited use at bretton woods, cranmore, cannon and waterville


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

tmah21 said:


> how has no one suggested colleges in new england yet?
> you have access to dozens of ski resorts within an hours drive.
> new england also has sooooo many schools to choose from so your bound to find the right fit. also look into getting a threedom pass. as a college student you get a wicked cheap rate, like 400 bucks for unlimited use at bretton woods, cranmore, cannon and waterville


...and stay on the ice coast? no thanks! :cheeky4:


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

Personally I would stay away from east coast. Bad riding (compared to west coast) and the schools there tend to have a more traditional, conservative business education (think wall street and suits) whereas the west coast has better riding and tends to have a more progressive business education (think silicon valley, google, and polos with boat shoes) With that in mind I might recommend BYU (on that list), Denver University, or UC Berkeley.


----------



## AZred60 (Jan 15, 2008)

look at northern arizona university in flagstaff, az. good school, not too expesnive, cool people, and the slopes are twenty min away. plus most the time, you will be boarding on nice sunny days. and if you are coming from somewhere else out west, the schools have this program where you can go to almost anywhere in the west and pay barely over in state tuition.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

A better question is "best slopes near college?"
In most of reality it matters that you have a degree...its the membership card.
Its usually more of who you know or have studied with than what you know.
The most important is "what's your passion?"
Business covers a large area and in undergrad you are just getting the basics; additional work experience along with the degree in doing something you're passionate about is the thing to do.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

sounds like your mind is more into boarding that into school. I'd say take a couple years, enjoy being young, and live at one of the aforementioned resorts while working to save money. You'll gain a lot of experience all while having some of the best times of your life. 

Vancouver sounded like the best option yet. It's really progressive city and has lax marijuana laws.


----------

